
Windows Terminal 0.4 Released - nailer
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-4-release/
======
RickSanchez2600
I use Qodem the open source Qmodem from the BBSing days.

[http://qodem.sourceforge.net/](http://qodem.sourceforge.net/)

There are BBSes on the Internet that are still going strong and this terminal
has all of the features that QModem had.

------
nailer
Woo Unix style copyOnSelect

